# Favorite full scale racing?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Drag racing is on right now and that go me thinking. My favorite racing would be MotoCross. Not SX, but MX. Followed by Flat Track and TT. Hard to tell Im a Motorcycle nut huh? 

As far as cars go, top fuel dragsters babY! 7000 HP Nitro Methane ROCKETS! 

Nascar? HECK NO! If I want to see oval racing, Ill throw a handfull of packing peanuts into the toilet, and flush. 

I like sprint cars on dirt though. F1 on road course? Yea, thats cool.

What yall like?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

You sure were into the Indy 500, I coulda swore that was an oval race!

NHRA Drag Racing


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It wasnt the racing itself. I like girls who are _"FAST" _


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Doesn't matter to me. IF IT IS LOUD AND FAST.....TURNS LEFT, RIGHT, UP OR DOWN......LAND, AIR OR SEA.....I AM THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Did I forget...BIG OR LITTLE?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

There will always be a place in my heart for NHRA Drag Racing - buddy of mine and I used to head out to Baytown on Friday nights for grudge racing. hehehehe

Lately I have taken a likeing to NASCAR though - yeah they just go round and round, but maybe its the speeds they hit in those turns.

Aside from that, my buddy that I mentioned above is in SCCA and that is awesome! Kind of like going from off-road to on-road - totally different than the straight drags we used to do. Wouldn't mind growing up to that one day. HAHA!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I want a Harley Davidson.

http://www.harley-davidson.com/PR/MOT/2006/06_template.asp?bmLocale=en_US&family=dyna&model=fxd&market=US&modelsection=gallery


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I Enjoy*

NHRA, All the classes.

Then it's Dirt Sprint car, That guy see what's his name???? Very popular on the dirt curcuit. OH Lyn Pate can really goes around the track! KNOWS how to PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!!


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Favorite is prolly F1, next would be WRC, third would be Nascar, then MX, SX, Baha, Dakkar, Ivan Stewart Series, IMSA, IROC, Lemans Series, and almost any form of auto racing.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

As long as it's on dirt I'm in. Latemodel first (nothing like 3 wheeling down the straight), Then a good IMCA type modified show (driving a mod on three wheel is an absolute blast). Sprints are cool because of the speed but the racing just isn't there, most of the time it's single file. But if the track has two grooves it can be really good. I like all forms of auto racing, just prefer dirt. 

Anybody watch the NHRA coverage yesterday. Rod Fuller won TF, that team is based out of Houston, there shop is on Grant Rd. They just hired Lee Beard and he turned that program around. WJ lost on another holeshot by the same guy this week that put him out last week.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone seen concrete crack racing. Usually while hanging around in the ole days while partaking we,d pick out a crack and mark it. Everytime we,d come back we,d mark the progress.You,d be surprised how fast they move. I gotta say though that my favorite is F1 and then RC.Nothing else does it for me now.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ha!*

Now why haven't I ever heard of that kind of race?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

If it has wheels and a motor in it, Im pretty much happy...


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Reno*

Reno is the ultimate in racing....

Also seen here is a Corsair smoking a Zero during the air show portion.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's all about the straight line!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like that Stang is slightly faster than the old white one huh?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Looks like that Stang is slightly faster than the old white one huh?


 Slightly. Superchargers can do that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got any pics of the engine?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Got any pics of the engine?


 No I don't. It's about to go under the knife actually (as soon as I get up and about today) to receive a new set of aluminum heads and a manifold anyway.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks slow to me, my 1500 Silverado would blow it off the road.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

With the 5 speed and v-6 Kev? 


Guff what happend to the Camero you had a while back?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Kevin has SKILLZ Todd.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Todd Manchester said:


> With the 5 speed and v-6 Kev?
> 
> Guff what happend to the Camero you had a while back?


 Cars come and go. I traded the Camaro in on a 4x4 pickup. It was a low 11 second car, but daily driving your race car is just a bad idea. Now I have a daily driver and the race car sits in the garage during the week.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

that POS looks slow as hell........lmfaooooooooooooooo.
j/k dude.

when and where you running it next.........i wanna go and check it out.

ronnie norris


----------

